# [Risolto] Errore durante la compilazione

## davedeth

Hi folks! Dopo la fatica dei giorni scorsi per ricompilare il kernel ieri notte il mio obiettivo era emergere kde. Piegato da una serie di problemini, leggasi dipendenze circolari ed similia, tutti risolti adesso la compilazione non vuole giungere a termine per un errore che non arrivo a decifrare. Vi allego il build.log:

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: base-system@gentoo.org x11@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libutempter-1.1.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5/work/libutempter-1.1.5 ...

make -j3 CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 'RPM_OPT_FLAGS=-O2 -march=i686 -pipe' libdir=/usr/lib libexecdir=/usr/lib/misc 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -std=gnu99 -W -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wdisabled-optimization -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -DLIBEXECDIR=\"/usr/lib/misc\" -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -Wl,-z,now,-stats  utempter.c -o utempter

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -std=gnu99 -W -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wdisabled-optimization -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -DLIBEXECDIR=\"/usr/lib/misc\"  -c -fPIC iface.c -o iface.os

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -std=gnu99 -W -Wall -Waggregate-return -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wdisabled-optimization -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wmissing-noreturn -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wredundant-decls -Wshadow -Wstrict-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -DLIBEXECDIR=\"/usr/lib/misc\"  -c -o iface.o iface.c

 [1m[31m*[0m gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid![K

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

make: *** [iface.os] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 [1m[31m*[0m gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid![K

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

make: *** [iface.o] Error 1

 [1m[31m*[0m gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid![K

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

make: *** [utempter] Error 1

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2906:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake CC="$(tc-getCC)" RPM_OPT_FLAGS="${CFLAGS}" libdir=/usr/$(get_libdir) libexecdir=/usr/$(get_libdir)/misc || die

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5/work/libutempter-1.1.5'
```

Qualcuno sa come risolvere? Grazie mille in anticipo!Last edited by davedeth on Sat Mar 19, 2011 11:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fturco

Puoi dirci qual è l'output di:

```
gcc-config --list-profiles
```

Grazie.

----------

## davedeth

L'output è:

```
gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.2
```

----------

## fturco

Prova a riemergerlo dopo aver dato:

```
gcc-config 1
```

oppure

```
gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.2
```

----------

## k01

hai per caso il sistema in ~arch?

----------

## davedeth

Si. Nel file make.conf ho messo il parametro ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" per avere kde alla versione 4.6 e per avere un sistema comunque più aggiornato.

----------

## k01

...e più instabile. Non ne sono sicuro ma mi sembra che c'era una politica di non fornire supporto alle persone che mettono ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", in quanto è sempre sconsigliato, e chi lo mette dovrebbe sapere quello che sta facendo...

comunque dovrebbe essere sufficiente gcc-config 1 come ti è stato già detto, se effettivamente il profilo che stai già utilizzando non è quello "invalido", altrimenti la faccenda è più grave...

----------

## davedeth

Chiedo scusa poichè non sapevo di questa politica. A questo punto torno al ramo stabile e riprovo la compilazione.

----------

## k01

ho detto mi sembra, non sono affatto sicuro di quello che ho scritto, mi pare di averlo letto in un post di qualcuno tempo fa, ma potrei benissimo sbagliarmi...

comunque prima di compilare qualsiasi cosa devi comunque avere un profilo gcc valido, e ora che sei in ~x86 ti conviene restare così, passare da unstable a stable può risultare piuttosto problematico

----------

## ago

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Si. Nel file make.conf ho messo il parametro ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" per avere kde alla versione 4.6 e per avere un sistema comunque più aggiornato.

 

Il bello di gentoo sta proprio qua...potevi mettere ~arch solo kde  :Wink: 

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> ...e più instabile. Non ne sono sicuro ma mi sembra che c'era una politica di non fornire supporto alle persone che mettono ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", in quanto è sempre sconsigliato, e chi lo mette dovrebbe sapere quello che sta facendo...

 

se non erro, il mancato supporto è sugli overlay; cmq un sistema interamente ~arch a volte risulta più stabile di un sistema mezzo stabile e mezzo ~arch  :Wink: 

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Chiedo scusa poichè non sapevo di questa politica. A questo punto torno al ramo stabile e riprovo la compilazione.

 

non puoi, è materialmente impossibile fare il "downgrade" di glibc, se preferisci reinstalla tutto.

----------

## davedeth

La compilazione è partita dopo aver dato il comendo gcc-config 1. Adesso la terrò unstable per un po' poi se mi morirà reinstallerò il tutto e amen. Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto dato.

----------

## conoscenza

Posso chiedere cosa fa il comando:

```
gcc-config 1
```

in quanto non esiste una pagine di man per il comando gcc-config?

Grazie per le eventuali risposte!

----------

## ago

setta il profilo 1

----------

## conoscenza

 *ago wrote:*   

> setta il profilo 1

 

grazie

----------

